# iPhone et iPod touch ne reconnaisse pas ATV2



## Tatilou (2 Août 2011)

Voici la configuration d'un de mes amis que je tente de dépanner:


*AppleTV 2e generation, avec un routeur DLink DSR550N.* 
Le lien entre les deux est OK, Apple TV réussit à se connercter à Internet, Apple Store etc..

*Mac Book AIr and Mac Book Pro* ( tous les deux sous Leopard Snow 10.6.8, et  iTunes 10.4 ) : 
Ces ordinateurs sont connectés au réseau en mode Wi-Fi, et  iTunes détecte bien Apple TV  ce qui leur permet d'utiliser Airplay.



*Le iPad 1 et le iPad2  *sont connectés sur le même réseau et peuvent utiliser Airplay

*Dell sous Windows 7*: connecté Wi-Fi sur le réseau, Internet OK.
Mais
ITunes ne détecte pas Apple TV, que ce soit Wi-Fi ou via un cable Ethernet



*Ipod Touch and iPhone 3GS *(  iOS 4.3.1)  voient le réseau, s'y connectent en Wi-Fi, mais ne détecte pas l'Apple TV


Donc pour résumer: 
2 Macbooks, 2 iPads peuvent utiliser l'Apple TV
L'ordi Win7, le iPhone 3GS et le iPod touch ne peuvent pas.

Par ailleurs, tous ces appareils peuvent utliser AirPlay chez moi avec le Airport Express. Le Dell sous Win 7 n'a cependant pas été testé.

Des idées ? 

Martine


----------



## Rem64 (2 Août 2011)

Y a t-il une box reliée au Dlink??
Y a t-il un firewall sur le Dell??
Le partage itunes vers l'apple tv sans passer par l'airplay marche-t-il??


----------



## Tatilou (2 Août 2011)

Rem64 a dit:


> *Y a t-il une box reliée au Dlink??*
> *Y a t-il un firewall sur le Dell??*
> *Le partage itunes vers l'apple tv sans passer par l'airplay marche-t-il??*



Sans Airplay ? Tu veux dire avec une connexion Ethernet ?
Le partage à domicile est activé sur l'Apple TV dans les réglages, de même pour l'ordinateur Dell
Cependant le Dell qui est a le même identifiant Apple que l'ATV2, n'apparait pas sous l'onglet Ordinateurs

Aucun BOX

Pour le firewall, je n'ai pas vérifé... tu peux m'expliquer comment faire ?
Je ne suis pas tellement à l'aise sur un ordi Windows, et ne voudrais pas créer des problèmes 

Mon ami est aussi bien embêté par le fait que les gens qui le visitent et possèdent un iPod ou iPhone, ne puissent pas utiliser Airplay pour diffuser leur musique.

Martine


----------



## Rem64 (2 Août 2011)

Non je parlais du partage mais tu y a répondu

Pour les iPhone et ipod il y a un problème avec les Dlink en général mais j'ai trouvé ceci pour dépanner:
http://forums.dlink.com/index.php?topic=9893.0

Pour les firewall si il y a un antivirus type norton internet security il se peut qu'il bloque itunes. 
De même dans le panneau de configuration, dans la partie sécurité internet, il est possible de désactiver le firewall windows ou au moins de savoir quel logiciel fait office de firewall.


----------



## Tatilou (3 Août 2011)

Merci beaucoup Rem64 pour ces infos...
Je vais tenter d'explorer ces pistes dès que possible et vous reviendrai avec un suivi

Effectivement je me souviens que le Dell a Norton Internet security

Martine


----------



## Tatilou (5 Août 2011)

J'ai trouvé la solution pour le iPod et le IPhone 3GS.
Le router D-Link offre deux options de bande de Fréquence: 2.4Ghz ou 5Ghz.
Lorsque le 5Ghz est sélectionné, il n'offre pas la connectivité 812.11g ( seulement 812.11a/b/n)
Le routeur dont je parlais dans mon message initial était configuré en 5Ghz.
Je l'ai changé pour la bande 2.4Ghz, et l'option 812.11g (et autres) m'a été offerte.
Ce faisant,  le iPod et le iPhone ont finalement repéré le réseau, s'y sont connectés, et le AirPlay avec Apple TV est devenu possible.
J'en conclue donc que les appareils en question n'était compatible qu'avec la bande 2.4Ghz.
Je suis allée voir sur le site d'Apple les caractéristiques Wi-Fi du iPhone 4 et voici ce qu'on mentionne:

*Cellulaire et sans fil du Iphone 4* 


UMTS/HSDPA/HSUPA (850, 900, 1 900, 2 100 MHz)
GSM/EDGE (850, 900, 1 800 et 1 900 MHz)
*Wi-Fi 802.11b/g/n (802.11n à **2,4 GHz uniquement*)
Technologie sans fil Bluetooth 2.1 + EDR
http://store.apple.com/xf/browse/home/shop_iphone/family/iphone?mco=MTgxNTgzMzY

Pour ce qui est du Dell, je soupçonne fortement le Norton Internet Security.
J'ai essayé d'aller changer le Firewall de Windows 7, mais c'est impossible avec Norton qui prend en charge toute les configurations de sécurité.
Ce Norton est très hermétique et les tutorials sont inexistants...
Le désactiver, ne change rien... il faudrait le désinstaller.

Martine


----------

